# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  detyre matematiko-gjeometrike..ndihm

## teta

eshte dhene trekendeshi A(2, 0) B(8, -10) C(8,6) 
a)  te njesohet ekuacioni i lartesis h(a) nese BC: x-8=0 

b) te njesohet simetralja e BC: x-8=0  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

tani prej verteti e keni qe nuk do ta zgjidhni asnjeri ???!!!

se ka cmim detyra,kush e zgjdh te klasa  do e merr 10-te

----------


## EdiR

Pershendetje 8-ta,
Zgjidhja ime do te ishte kjo: ekuacioni i lartesis y=0, sepse x=8 formon kend te drejte me drejtezen qe kalon tek A, nese ekuacioni i vijes simetrike besoj do te ishte y=-1/3x + 2/3.
Kalofsh mire,

----------

